# 1996 Nissan Altima Lights and Odometer Issues



## barrysanders20 (Mar 18, 2004)

As the title states, I have some issues with my 1996 Altima. First, the light that illuminates the shifter 










no longer works. Does anyone know why? I've checked the fuses. I can't seem to find one that controls the light. How can I get the light to work again?

Secondly, my brake light on the right side is dim and almost appears to be off. The light obviously isn't out, but is so dim to the point you can't see it. How would I go about correcting this? I keep getting stopped by the police about the light being out. 

Lastly, my odometer and trip counter have stopped. How can I get this fixed?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

#1 There is a bulb in the center console that illuminates the shifter area. You'll have to take it apart and replace the bulb. There is no control for it, it comes on with the interior lights.

#2 Check the wiring, you may have a short

#3 not sure about that one, perhaps a trip to the dealer for a quote.


----------



## altimastr (Mar 26, 2004)

w/ the brakelight. Ck the ground screw at the brake bulb socket


----------

